# Some great looking packs from Walmart



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

Walmart.com: Remington Big Horn Backpack: Camping

Here in a few weeks, im going to pick up 2 of these. I tried one on and I like them. Cant wait to fill them up and use them.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

I used to use one similar to this, but last years model. I just bought a pack gun, and it won't fit in these  so I guess it is back to the drawing board.
I have a pack like this that my pack gun fits into just fine, but since it is a bigger pack but still without a frame, it doesn't feel right when fully loaded. I just might have to break down and buy an internal frame pack


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I am goin to check my local Waaly World to see if they have any of these packs in stock. Hopefully they will be of decent quality. I have purchased some high end packs that were POS. :ignore:


----------



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

They also have this pack: Walmart.com: Remington Glenwood Canyon Backpack: Camping. This one has aluminum stays to act as a frame. I would be torn between the two. This one appears to have the ability to hold a bedroll.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks okay for a Walmart pack.


----------

